# Quiet Air Pump?



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the best or quietest air pump is? I am looking for something to use for an airstone as well as for a egg tumbler for my cichlids. The one i have right now is noisy and i cant stand it anymore.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I believe the brand "fusion" are most quiet and most cost effective. Check out at j&l aquatics.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm currently using the Fusion 700 model and love it!
Affordable, powerful and quiet!


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks guys just picked up the fusion 600 from jnl


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That was fast! Nice new toy pickup. You'll notice the difference. What i also do is use a small folded face towel beneath the pump. Absorbs any vibration.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------

